# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Lumbago - Artikel

## Agnes574

Lumbago, 
lage rugpijn en ook wel eens lendenverschot of spit genoemd, wordt omschreven als een milde tot hevige pijn, gevoel van ongemak in de lagere rug, tot hevige en pijnlijke spiercontracties in de onderrug die zowel de houding als de beweging aanzienlijk kunnen belemmeren. Deze pijn kan acuut zijn (plots en sterk) of chronisch (wanneer de pijn langer dan 3 maanden aanhoudt). 

De pijn wordt vaak veroorzaakt door overbelasting van de rug. Kleine beschadigingen aan spieren, pezen of tussenwervelschijven (voornamelijk de lendenwervels) kunnen het gevolg zijn. Vaak is niet duidelijk waar de pijn precies vandaan komt. Artsen spreken dan over aspecifieke lage rugpijn. Deze kan uitstralen naar een of beide (onder)benen. 

Lage rugpijn komt veel voor, maar vaak verdwijnen de klachten na een aantal dagen vanzelf. De helft van de mensen met acute lage rugpijn is na één week vrij van klachten. De kans op terugkeer van klachten is helaas groot. Acute lumbago kan soms ook overgaan in chronische lumbago. 

Lumbago komt vaak voor bij jongere mensen die een job hebben waar zware fysieke inspanningen voorkomen, en is evenmin ongewoon bij 60+. 


-Acute lumbago is een rugpijn die plots en snel opkomt. Meestal is de pijn hevig, maar verdwijnt hij al vrij snel na een aantal dagen. 
Vaak echter blijft het niet bij één keer en komt de pijn nog terug. In sommige gevallen leidt de acute lumbago tot chronische lumbago.
-Chronische lumbago is een aanhoudende lage rugpijn. Wanneer de rugklachten langer dan 12 weken aanhouden, spreekt men over chronisch. 
De behandeling van chronische lumbago verschilt enigszins van die van de acute lumbago.

Leer meer over de symptomen van een lumbago: 

-Pijn in de onderrug die soms uitstraalt naar het zitvlak, de rest van de rug of de lende. 

-De pijn is meestal heviger wanneer men beweegt. 

-Beperkte beweegbaarheid van de rug, vooral bij het voor- of achterover leunen. 

-Sterke contracties van de spieren rond de ruggegraat, met stijve rug tot gevolg. 

-Bij hevige pijn en spasmen van de spieren kan het zijn dat de rug scheef trekt, waardoor een verandering in het postuur optreedt. 

-Soms gaat de pijn gepaard met een tintelend gevoel of gevoelloosheid in de rug, zitvlak of benen.


Er zijn verschillende mogelijke oorzaken voor een lumbago 

In de meeste gevallen is het haast onmogelijk de exacte oorzaak van rugpijn te bepalen. In 25% van de gevallen is dit echter wel mogelijk. Vaak is het lijden van deze patiënten te wijten aan een uitstekende wervel, osteoporose, vervorming van de natuurlijke kromming van de ruggegraat (scoliosis) of meer zelden, schade aan het gebeente door tumors of zware ziekten. Ook zwakke rug- en buikpieren verhogen het risico op rugpijnen. Daarom is het steeds belangrijk te zorgen dat u voldoende aan lichaamsbeweging doet. 


Bij ouderen (55-plussers) is er, vaker dan bij jongeren, wel een oorzaak 
aan te wijzen. Dit is vooral het geval als rugklachten nog niet eerder zijn opgetreden. Het kan dan gaan om bijvoorbeeld een ingezakte wervel, een gewrichtsontsteking van de wervelkolom, een gezwel in de buurt van het ruggenmerg of een vernauwing van het wervelkanaal, osteoartrose (ontkalking) is tevens een belangrijke oorzaak wegens aantasting van de tussenwervelschijf en van de zygapofysaire gewrichten. 


Pijn kan ontstaan door overbelasting van de rug. 

-Een hele dag spitten in de tuin of een verkeerde zithouding tijdens bureauwerkzaamheden zijn hier voorbeelden van. Maar ook een algemene verkeerde houding, storingen aan de spierweefsels of andere al dan niet reumatische aandoeningen, zijn mogelijke oorzaken. 

-Psychologische factoren, zoals emoties en stress, kunnen een belangrijke rol spelen. 

-Psychosociale factoren spelen een rol, bijvoorbeeld: angst, stress, overwerk, depressie.

(bron: Lumbago.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg)

De eerste stap in de behandeling van de lumbago is wat je er zelf aan kan doen 

Hoe stelt de dokter een diagnose? 

De eerste stap in de behandeling van de rugpijn is wat je er zelf kan aan doen, bijkomend kan je ook voor een medische behandeling kiezen. 

In de meeste gevallen wordt een rugprobleem door de huisarts gediagnosticeerd op basis van de informatie die hij krijgt van de patiënt. De arts zal de rug inspecteren en de beweeglijkheid van de rug nagaan. Ook zal de arts u neurologisch onderzoeken (bij een hernia zijn er neurologische afwijkingen). Als er geen neurologische afwijkingen worden gevonden, is er waarschijnlijk sprake van lumbago. Een röntgenfoto of onderzoek met scanner of magnetische resonantie zijn doorgaans niet nodig. Soms kan een bijkomend onderzoek noodzakelijk zijn. 

Chiropractors doen meestal een grondiger onderzoek en bekijken de beweging van de gewrichten in de ruggegraat en heupen, doen orthopedische spiertesten en kijken of er geknelde zenuwen in de ruggegraat zitten. In het algemeen worden zelden röntgenfoto’s, scans of bloedtesten genomen om de oorzaak van rugpijn te bepalen. 

De vooruitgang bij een behandeling is meestal goed, gelet dat de persoon actief blijft en de behandeling vroegtijdig en correct gebeurt. Vaak zorgen zwakke rug- en buikspieren voor een verhoogd risico op rugpijn. Regelmatige oefening om de spieren aan te sterken is daarom aangeraden.

Welke stappen kan ik zelf nemen om de rugpijn te verminderen ?

Drie eenvoudige maatregelen: 
-Zorg voor een goede houding zowel bij het staan als bij het zitten. 
-Zorg voor een goede matras/bed. (Dorsoo) 
-Gebruik bij het tillen de benen in plaats van de rug. 

Bij acute lage rugpijn: 
-Pijnstillers, spierontspanners worden soms voorgeschreven. 
-Vooral niet gaan stilzitten, blijf in beweging in de mate van het mogelijke binnen je pijn grenzen, lichaamsbeweging werpt vruchten af! 
-Warmte helpt, ga zwemmen in warm water of neem een warm bad. 
-Zorg voor optimale rust en slaapcondities. 
-Vermijd vooroverbuigen, diep bukken, opheffen en zitten op lage stoeltjes. 
-Geen paniek! Vergeet niet dat rugpijnen zelden veroorzaakt worden door erge ziekten en meestal verdwijnen na een paar dagen. 

Chroniche lage rugpijn: 
Als je voor langere periode last hebt van rugpijn, ga dan op consultatie bij uw arts. Er wordt weinig gebruik gemaakt van röntgenfoto’s, zij geven zelden duidelijke indicaties. Doorverwijzing naar een physiotherapeut of chiropractor voor behandeling van de ruggegraat kan helpen of de symptomen verlichten, maar de verbetering is daarom niet blijvend. Lage rugpijn kan eveneens verlicht worden door rugoefeningen, rugschool, gedragstherapie en multidisciplinaire behandelingsprogramma’s. Er is geen bewijs dat het gebruik van antidepressiva, rektechnieken, injecties in ruggewrichten en EMG (electromyography) feedback effectief zijn.


verschillende medische behandelingen van een lumbago 

Medische behandeling van een lumbago 

De behandeling is afhankelijk van de ernst en kan bestaan uit o.a.: het voorschrijven van een rustperiode van 1 à 2 dagen en medicatie: lichte of zware pijnstillers of spierontspanners. Een lumbago geneest dikwijls in enkele dagen of weken, ongeacht de intensiteit van de initiële pijn. Houdingcorrectie, kinesitherapie, manuele therapie, oefentherapie, rugschool worden door de arts soms aanbevolen. Steunverband of korset is meestal niet nodig; in een aantal gevallen kan het dragen van een elastische steungordel bij ongewone inspanningen of houdingen wel nuttig zijn. 


Bij acute lage rugpijn: 

Behandelingen met verzekerd resultaat: pijnstillers en rugbehandeling, vooral ook actief blijven. Spierontspanners kunnen soms helpen. 

Methoden zonder bewezen resultaat: colchicine, antidepressiva, epidurale steroiden injecties, ruggewricht injecties, rugschool, gedragstherapie, EMG feedback, rugoefeningen, multidisciplinaire behandeling, steunkorsetten, physical treatment, TENS (trans electrical nerve stimulation). 

Geen resultaat of zelfs schadelijk zijn het paralelliseren van de activiteiten en overgaan tot platte rust en de rektechnieken. 


Chronische lage rugpijn: 

Behandelingen waarbij verbetering verzekerd is of die vaak resultaat oplevert: rugoefeningen , multidisciplinaire behandeling, medicatie, pijnstillers, drukpunt en ligament injecties, rugschool, gedragstherapie, behandeling van de rug. 

Geen bewezen resultaten bij: colchicine, antidepressiva, spierontspanners, epidurale, steroide injecties, acupunctuur, TENS, physical treatments, steunkorset, actief blijven. 

Geen resultaat of zelfs schadelijk zijn platte rust, EMG biofeedback, ruggewricht injecties en rektechnieken. 


(bron: Lumbago.be)

----------

